# Tastatur G19 wer kennt sich aus



## bayernbazi (6. August 2009)

Hallo

habe mir heute ne g19 Tastatur gekauft nun sitze ich gerade davor und weiss nicht so recht was ich mit den makkro tasten anstllen soll

meine frage kann ich die für meinen dk auch benutzen für rotation

wenn ja wie mache ich das

wäre nett wens mir wer sagen könnte
alles andere weiss ich nur wie ich die rotation rein bringe weiss ich ned

danke


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (6. August 2009)

Gute Frage,  ne g15 und weis auch nicht wie es geht^^


----------



## Mikolomeus (6. August 2009)

bayernbazi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> habe mir heute ne g19 Tastatur gekauft nun sitze ich gerade davor und weiss nicht so recht was ich mit den makkro tasten anstllen soll
> 
> ...



einfach in der tastaturbelegung die aktionsbutton statt normal 123456 mit den makro tasten belegen


----------



## Riku_Oo (6. August 2009)

Huhu,
versucht mal unter :
Start -> Programme -> Logitech -> Logitech G-series Key Profiler Und dan oben unter "Bearbeiten" -> "Makromanager"
Dort kann man Makros zusammen stellen...hoffe ich konnte bissel helfen :3


----------



## Irandor (6. August 2009)

Jo einfach Interface öffnen und dort dann die Tasten mit den Makro tasten tauschen...

Aber hey Gz zu deiner Tastatur, mich schreckt der enorm hohe Preis einfach nur ab...

Hab ne G11 und mit der geht auch alles wunderbar...


Zu der G15: Hat die überhaupt an der Seite noch die Makro tasten? Ich glaube die hatte keine so wie die G11...

Trotzdem sind die Keyboards super Teile, Robust (nicht so wie meine alte, im PvP geärgert und dann aufm Knie zertrümmert), und haben sehr sehr viele Funktionen.


----------



## Technocrat (6. August 2009)

Übrigens: unbedingt bei Logitech neueste Software runterladen. Die mitgelieferte Version zickt nicht nur, sondern der eingebaute Updater funktioniert auch nicht. Bonus: die G19 ist nach dem Update dann sogar ein vollwertiges Windows SideShow Gerät.


----------



## Ryusa (6. August 2009)

Irandor schrieb:


> Jo einfach Interface öffnen und dort dann die Tasten mit den Makro tasten tauschen...
> 
> Aber hey Gz zu deiner Tastatur, mich schreckt der enorm hohe Preis einfach nur ab...
> 
> ...




Sicherlich hat die G15 die Makro Tasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EvilStorm (6. August 2009)

Ja.. ich hab mich auch für die ältere G15 entschieden... die neuere hat nicht mehr so viele G-Tasten, man kann den Bildschirm nicht bewegen (der ist einfach da an der Tastatur =P) und es leuchtet alles rot =/ das is net so schön.. also denkt dran.. es gibt !2! G15 Tastaturen...

Edit:
Das hier wäre die Neuere



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (6. August 2009)

Kleiner Hinweis : Makros auf den G-Tasten die Makros ermöglichen die mit normalen WoW-Makros nicht möglich sind (also z.B. komplette Rota auf einer Taste) sind nicht erlaubt. Zwar nicht wahrscheinlich dass es bemerkt wird, aber ich würds lassen.


----------



## Asoriel (6. August 2009)

richtig. Nicht erlaubt! Du kannst einfach auf MR drücken und dann das Makro aufzeichnen.


----------



## bayernbazi (6. August 2009)

danke hatt geklappt
nun hab ich gehört das mann sich ts auch über das display anzeigen lassen kann wie geht den das


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2009)

Da gabs mal son Thread von Asoriel, da war das glaub ich dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2009)

Zum TS anzeigen brauchst du ein entsprechendes Applett gibt da sicher Haufenweise...


----------



## Nebola (6. August 2009)

Klick

Obs auf der G19 funzt musst du testen.


----------



## Balindir (7. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis : Makros auf den G-Tasten die Makros ermöglichen die mit normalen WoW-Makros nicht möglich sind (also z.B. komplette Rota auf einer Taste) sind nicht erlaubt. Zwar nicht wahrscheinlich dass es bemerkt wird, aber ich würds lassen.



Mal abgesehen davon, ob das erlaubt ist oder nicht, es macht keinen Sinn. Wer hat schon eine so stabile Latenz, das der "Tastenanschlag" nicht abgewiesen wird oder Zeit verschenkt wird? Nur die Kombination von sofort wirkenden Buffs und dem Benutzen von Schmuck oder Relikten oder sowas ist da sinnvoll. Ebenso Textbausteine und Emotes. Etwas so Komplexes wie die Rota, nein, davon würde ich abraten.


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2009)

Klar, ich finde auch nicht dass das Sinn macht. Zumal es dann stinklangweilig wäre.
Ich habs nur erwähnt weil der TE wissen wollte ob/wie das geht.


----------



## Dietrich (7. August 2009)

Hier mal was blaues aus den WoW Foren:

BluePost

MfG


----------



## EspCap (7. August 2009)

Der wurde aber nicht wegen dem Makro gebannt sondern weil er geleecht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Strg+1 als Makro wäre erlaubt, weil kein Delay eingebaut ist.


----------



## Dietrich (7. August 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Der wurde aber nicht wegen dem Makro gebannt sondern weil er geleecht hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen. 
Mir ging es nur um: 

Zitat:
"Die Logitech-Tastaturen G-11 und G-15 werden seit der Einführung des Patches 1.11. von World of Warcraft unterstützt. Wir möchten jedoch ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass der Missbrauch der programmierbaren Zusatzfunktionen, mit welchen der Spielablauf vollständig oder zu großen Teilen automatisiert werden kann, gemäß unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen (http://www.wow-europe.com/de/legal/termsofuse.html) nicht gestattet ist. Unter automatisierte Spielabläufe fallen unter anderem folgende Beispiele:

- Das Unterdrücken der automatischen AFK (Nicht an der Tastatur) Funktion.
- Angeln ohne jegliche Interaktion des Benutzers.

Einzelne Fähigkeiten des Charakters können durchaus auf die programmierbaren Funktionstasten gelegt werden, darunter zählt jedoch nicht das automatische Abrufen komplexer Spielvorgänge wie zum Beispiel Kämpfen mit anschließendem Plündern."

Rynundu
Blizzard-Mitarbeiter
CS Forum Representative - DE 

Mehr nicht.

MfG


----------

